# anyone want Audi S3 wheels...



## blue glow (Nov 28, 2001)

then check out my post in the Golf/Jetta MkIV or Audi classifieds...


----------



## vedubya (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: anyone want Audi S3 wheels... (blue glow)*

no


----------



## blue glow (Nov 28, 2001)

*Re: anyone want Audi S3 wheels... (vedubya)*

oh why not... go on... you know you want to... please... someone buy them!!!


----------

